# TiVo Mini needs many reboots for v125



## DoubleDave (Oct 11, 2007)

Do I have a defective TiVo Mini? I keep getting v125 errors (Can't Watch Now) and have to unplug the Mini it so it can reboot. Tonight after watching one show successfully and selected another show then got the v125 error. 

The funny thing is I can see live TV on the Mini streamed from the same TiVo Roamio that it will can not access for recorded content! 

I changed both TiVos to have static IP addresses a few days ago but that didn't help eliminate the V125 errors. 

TiVo Mini 9F62 Service level: C: 052815 Ver: 20.4.6a.RC1a-01-6-A92
TiVo Roamio 4 tuner Service level: C: 052415 Ver: 20.4.6a.RC1-USA-6-846


----------



## ajfjc (Mar 9, 2015)

I have this issue with my mini too (93000). I think it's the moca network but not sure.


----------



## brussrus (Dec 3, 2014)

I have the same issue. The Mini will occasionally give me a V125 error when trying to view recorded shows, but it works fine if I watch Live TV through the same Roamio main device.

I either have to reboot the Mini, or if I run a Network test it "fixes" the problem as well. The network test is generally quicker than waiting for a reboot, but I still don't know why the Mini half works (live viewing only).


----------



## tgenius (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm also having this issue. Wonder if it's a firmware issue/bug? I can watch live TV

I have a Roamio OTA for what it's worth.


----------

